# HGVC Resell



## frankyip (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi everyone,

We’re a family of three in mid 30’s with a 2yo kid who attended a HGVC presentation while we were in Hawaii last week.

We were staying in the Hilton Hawaiian Village and was interested in the TS concept so we agreed to attend the presentation when offered 30,000HH points. I did a bit of research before attending the presentation so when they offered me 3400pts EOY for $15k plus 10k bonus point I didn’t fall for it as I roughly value it as a financial product (I’m an auditor) and it didn’t make sense to pay $15k for the benefit that I’m getting.

Then I came across the resell market and this great forum afterwards so we’re thinking to get into HGVC resell. 

We don’t think we’ll be returning to the same location year after year and we aren’t the type of people who would plan 1 yr ahead for vacation so we’re only after club points that can get us 1-2wks of decent accommodation year after year as we’ve doing that anyways. It seems to be a cheaper way pay for vacation in the long run.

Here’re a few questions that I have for  now:

1. How difficult is it to book a HGVC properties (mostly studio or 1br) 9/6 months ahead of planned check in date (5-7 nights at a time)? Do you need to pay resort fee for HGVC properties?

2. How difficult is it to book an an accommodation through RCI using club points?

*I understand peak season in hot destination (e.g. wk52 in Hawaii could be very hard) but what about shoulder  season say wk49-51?*

3. I’m trying to look for EY4800 pts (1br plat) that has a lower MFs and Lower buy in (e.g. Elara, Tuscany, Flamingo, Sea World). My rationale is that we can borrow some points from the next year if we need a 2br (when travelling with other family) but keep the MFs on the lower side. Does that make sense given our profile?

4. Generally, would it be fair to say you get most value from using HGVC properties and approximatly break even when exchanging through RCI? I think it’s almost a total lost if you convert to HH points?

5. Is there any HGVC properties which had a history of receiving a special accessment (on top of yearly maintenance fee)? 

6. I’ve found a Elara 1br plat with EY 4800pts and $865MF asking for $2,000, which seems like a good deal that would fit my needs. Does it make sense assuming it can pass ROFR? We’re not in hurry at all so we don’t mind trying and waiting.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 3, 2018)

Your post is better suited for the HGVC forum, so the mods might move it there.
But in the meantime, I'll take a stab at your Q's...

1. How difficult is it to book a HGVC properties (mostly studio or 1br) 9/6 months ahead of planned check in date (5-7 nights at a time)? Do you need to pay resort fee for HGVC properties?

Answer: It depends.
For a high-demand location (Hawaii, NYC, mountains in ski-season, and for now, Hilton Head), you need to book right at the start of the club-window, but for other locations (Vegas, Orlando), you'll find units available almost anytime (other than holiday-weeks).
Members are not charged the resort fee, if booked thru HGVC.

2. How difficult is it to book an an accommodation through RCI using club points?

Answer: Not difficult at all.
The HGVC member website has a portal to RCI land, where, if you find a suitable resort, all you do is press a couple of buttons, and the points will be deducted from your account.

3. I’m trying to look for EY4800 pts (1br plat) that has a lower MFs and Lower buy in (e.g. Elara, Tuscany, Flamingo, Sea World). My rationale is that we can borrow some points from the next year if we need a 2br (when travelling with other family) but keep the MFs on the lower side. Does that make sense given our profile?

Answer: Yes.
But if you want to book a high-demand location every year, the home-resort booking advantage (12-9 months out) may be worth the extra bucks so you don't have to compete with the unwashed masses after the 9 month mark.

4. Generally, would it be fair to say you get most value from using HGVC properties and approximately break even when exchanging through RCI? I think it’s almost a total lost if you convert to HH points?

Answer: Typically, yes.
RCI's exchange fee, and resort+housekeeping fees, make RCI exchanges a tad pricey. OTOH, the point-cost is decent, and helpful where no HGVC can be had. Converting to HH points is a notoriously poor use of HGVC points. The point-cost for hotels has increased significantly with no corresponding increase in the conversion rate.

5. Is there any HGVC properties which had a history of receiving a special assessment (on top of yearly maintenance fee)?

Answer: None have been reported here in the last several years.

6. I’ve found a Elara 1br plat with EY 4800pts and $865MF asking for $2,000, which seems like a good deal that would fit my needs. Does it make sense assuming it can pass ROFR? We’re not in hurry at all so we don’t mind trying and waiting.

Answer: That's a good deal.

.


----------



## bcjenkins (Dec 3, 2018)

> Do you need to pay resort fee for HGVC properties?

Resort fees should apply only when booking a stay on the open market (e.g., via hotel booking sites); HGVC Owners/Members pay lodging taxes, where applicable.  (Hawaii, for example.)

I don't yet have experience with RCI (I will make my first RCI points deposit in the next couple of weeks), so I'll leave others with experience to address your other questions.

Bruce


----------



## dayooper (Dec 3, 2018)

frankyip said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We’re a family of three in mid 30’s with a 2yo kid who attended a HGVC presentation while we were in Hawaii last week.
> 
> ...



I agree that this would be better in the HGVC forum.

Answers

1. If you book at the 9 month period, most places have availability. If you wait too much longer than that, you will run the risk of missing out at certain locations. Ski season in Utah/Colorado, high demand season in Hawaii and Certain weeks in the SW Florida resorts are hard and you might not get what you want there. Otherwise, at 9 months it’s pretty good availability. There is a $65 booking fee when using a club booking (not your home resort/season).

2. Don’t know, never have booked RCI.

3. That seems like it will work, but I will say this. As your 2 year old gets older, you may want to get a bigger unit (2 bedroom). The added space and privacy will be very nice down the road. 

4. I could be wrong, but HGVC units will get you an upgrade on most units you trade into. The 4800 points you are looking at would get you a 2 bedroom in many resorts. The level of quality isn’t nearly as good as HGVC, even the gold crown resorts. Disney is the exception and a 1 bedroom there would cost as many points as a 1 bedroom with HGVC. 

5. None that I know of. In my HOA docs this year, they are planning a renovation in 2021 at the Flamingo. They say they are building up the reserve fund and that will take care of the cost. 

6. Seems decent. It was reported in a different thread that they really aren’t excersizing ROFR on Elara, but I’m not sure if that’s true. Be careful of Flamingo 1 bedroom. The MF per point is pretty high (almost 0.2 while the 2 bedroom is at 0.15). Check out @GT75 spreadsheet in the MF sticky thread on the HGVC forum. It’s full of info! https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ations-club-2019-maintenance-fee-list.280402/

God Luck and don’t forget to join Tug! The best $15 you can spend in the TS world. The reviews of various TS are great!


----------



## GT75 (Dec 3, 2018)

Welcome to TUG.   Congratulations on passing on that "deal" during the sales presentation.    You are asking the right questions before jumping into a TS.   I did move your thread to the HGVC forum.     We have an excellent group of members willing to help and share their experience and knowledge.   I think that you have already been given excellent advice.     I will only add, please take your time.     There isn't a rush to purchase something immediately and understand what you are getting into.     I will also say that HGVC treats their resale owners very well with almost all of the same benefits as buying direct.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 3, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Seems decent. It was reported in a different thread that they really aren’t excersizing ROFR on Elara, but I’m not sure if that’s true. Be careful of Flamingo 1 bedroom. The MF per point is pretty high (almost 0.2 while the 2 bedroom is at 0.15). Check out @GT75 spreadsheet in the MF sticky thread on the HGVC forum. It’s full of info! https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ations-club-2019-maintenance-fee-list.280402/



This is the reason for the spreadsheet (so we get a good idea of which resorts/unit have the best MFs to points).   I would advise that you look at both the initial purchase price and the MFs (of the MFs/point ratio) if you are just purchasing to use the points (not planning on using for Home Week advantage).    I will also add that not all of the 2019 MFs have been reported yet so you may also look at the 2018 MF thread which is linked from 2019.


----------



## frankyip (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks all for you prompt reply!


----------



## Tazzik (Dec 3, 2018)

I'd also say that while some places on Hawaii are harder to reserve (like the Lagoon Tower), many others tend to have a lot of availability.  Most of the ones on the big island are fairly easy to get, and we loved our stay at King's Land last year.  I find it much easier to get exactly what I want through HGVC, but I also do trade through RCI quite a bit.  I usually need to be a bit more flexible with those trades, but it's very easy to use with our account, and to set up ongoing searches once you find a place you'd like to stay at.  Being on the east coast, I'd still like to see more options in the Caribbean, but I certainly do not regret choosing HGVC (resale).


----------



## brp (Dec 3, 2018)

Tazzik said:


> Most of the ones on the big island are fairly easy to get, and we loved our stay at King's Land last year.



I'll definitely second this. We own points in Vegas (lower MFs) and have used them in Waikoloa a bunch of times- usually Bay Club and once at Kohala Suites. Never had a problem getting what we want as these resorts have a lot of availability.

We also own at W. 57th and use those points exclusively there. Other folks with non-New York points have certainly booked things at the 44-day mark, but it is definitely tougher.

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## frankyip (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I’m just thinking if the yearly fee (maint/reserve/due) is approximately $1000 and I amortize the buy in (including the transaction cost) of $4000 by 10 years, it means we get get 14 nights of stays in quality studio (usually go for 2,200pts per week?) for $100 a night, which is not bad at all. 

This forum had been very helpful! Thanks so much!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 3, 2018)

frankyip said:


> Thanks for the info. I’m just thinking if the yearly fee (maint/reserve/due) is approximately $1000 and I amortize the buy in (including the transaction cost) of $4000 by 10 years, it means we get get 14 nights of stays in quality studio (usually go for 2,200pts per week?) for $100 a night, which is not bad at all.
> 
> This forum had been very helpful! Thanks so much!



Welcome to Tug and congrats on running the numbers. You are saving yourself a bundle of money.

That's a good deal if you are concerned about the maintenance fee. I am willing to bet that you will be adding another resale to your portfolio in a few years as your children grow and you enjoy the privacy a 1 bdrm or 2 bdrm provide. To me, staying in a studio with 1 bathroom with family now feels so uncomfortable even though that's what you get in a hotel.

When you compare staying at a 1 bdrm with a kitchen to save on meal costs to staying in a hotel (studio), and buying 3 meals/day or cramming yogurts into the hotel mini-fridge, you will see much more savings and benefits beyond the dollars.

You will enjoy this for many years to come. It is difficult to fully understand the ins and outs of the system until you actually use it so this is a good place to start and get your feet wet with low risk.

IMHO HGVC is the best system out there for flexibility, resale buy-in, customer service, 4 - 4.5 quality and reasonable MF (aka excellent property management - I cannot say the same for Marriott who seem to have little regard for spending owners' HOA money, and creating back doors to get more of it).

Join TUG for only $15/year and you will learn how to maximize your investment by learning about hacks within the HGVC system.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 3, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> To me, staying in a studio with 1 bathroom with family now feels so uncomfortable even though that's what you get in a hotel.



I agree completely.   I am shocked how fast my attitude has changed in the short time of getting into this.    I also don't try to add people to the reservation to fill the pull-out sofa in the living room/kitchen area either.


----------



## brp (Dec 3, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> o me, staying in a studio with 1 bathroom with family now feels so uncomfortable even though that's what you get in a hotel.



Agree as well. As we don't have kids, it's often just the two of us, and a studio is fine. When we travel with family we get either two studios or a 2BR. We have done 2BR at Elara and do this yearly at DVC. We've had 1BR for the two of us and, while nice, it's not really necessary and not worth the extra points.

Of course, at Bay Club, we have no choice 

Cheers.


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 3, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I am willing to bet that you will be adding another resale to your portfolio in a few years as your children grow and you enjoy the privacy a 1 bdrm or 2 bdrm provide. To me, staying in a studio with 1 bathroom with family now feels so uncomfortable even though that's what you get in a hotel.


Agree with this 100%. I have a 1 BR+ 6200 point @LV Blvd. Kids started complaining they want their own bedrooms instead of sleeper sofa. Will be adding 8400 3 BR Scotland soon..


----------



## GT75 (Dec 3, 2018)

natarajanv said:


> Will be adding 8400 3 BR Scotland soon.


.

Nice.    @frankyip, the nice thing is that you can add more later ask you use/understand the system.    Of course, the additions will require another(s) MFs (just not an additional club dues as long as you title it the same).


----------



## Bailey#1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Here is a couple of  questions to help me understand .
If I buy a platinum season and I want to book a gold season week at the same resort that I own, do I have to pay a fee to do that ($65)?
If I want to book a week at another resort, whether its a platinum week or gold week does a fee ($65???) apply?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes to both. It is called a club reservation fee. Your home resort reservation of a full week in your resort during your season is the only item that does not have a reservation fee.


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 3, 2018)

Bailey#1 said:


> Here is a couple of  questions to help me understand .
> If I buy a platinum season and I want to book a gold season week at the same resort that I own, do I have to pay a fee to do that ($65)?
> If I want to book a week at another resort, whether its a platinum week or gold week does a fee ($65???) apply?
> Thank you in advance!



Correct, there is a booking fee applied whenever you reserve something other than what you own (a full week in the season at the resort you own).



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dayooper (Dec 3, 2018)

Bailey#1 said:


> Here is a couple of  questions to help me understand .
> If I buy a platinum season and I want to book a gold season week at the same resort that I own, do I have to pay a fee to do that ($65)?
> If I want to book a week at another resort, whether its a platinum week or gold week does a fee ($65???) apply?
> Thank you in advance!



The $65 booking is charged for every reservation except at your home resort using your full week during your home season starting on the assigned day of the week your resort has it start on (usually Friday). I have a platinum 2 bedroom at the Flamingo. To avoid the club booking fee, I would have to reserve in the platinum season a two bedroom at the Flamingo starting on a Friday.


----------



## brp (Dec 3, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Correct, there is a booking fee applied whenever you reserve something other than what you own (a full week in the season at the resort you own).



Out of curiosity (not that I have plans to do this, and we don't have a booking fee anyway to to W. 57th ownership): I assume that if one books a full week in their owned season during the Club period (inside 9 months), the reservation fee would still be waived, i.e. one need not book only during Home Week period for this?

Cheers.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 3, 2018)

brp said:


> I assume that if one books a full week in their owned season during the Club period (inside 9 months), the reservation fee would still be waived, i.e. one need not book only during Home Week period for this?



Home-Week reservations can be made during the Club reservation window.
Initially, it took some pulling of teeth w-HGVC, 'cuz it wasn't spelled out in the rules.
But now it is... To qualify, it has meet all the criteria for a HW booking.
.


----------



## frankyip (Dec 3, 2018)

You guys are beyond awesome!

I’ve already paid the $15 btw.

Just another question.

Is it a good idea to put both my name and my wife’s name on the deed? So that if only one of us is travelling, we don’t need to pay for the guest cert.

I don’t want to run into scenario when we put both name on the file, and they need both of us to be there for check in... thanks!


----------



## brp (Dec 3, 2018)

Yup. Put both for the reason you mentioned. Only 1 is needed to check in.

Cheers.


----------



## frankyip (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks @brp !


----------



## magmue (Dec 4, 2018)

> I’ve already paid the $15


There’s a changeover process to activate the membership - I don’t remember the details, but look for an email. Or chances are that another forum member will be able to direct you. You’ll know it’s done when it says “member” instead of “guest” under your avatar.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 4, 2018)

magmue said:


> There’s a changeover process to activate the membership


   In your email you should have received a BBS Codeword.      That must be entered on the marketplace side under your profile.    Let me know if you can't figure it out.

BBS Codeword:  ___________


----------



## GTLINZ (Dec 4, 2018)

frankyip said:


> Thanks for the info. I’m just thinking if the yearly fee (maint/reserve/due) is approximately $1000 and I amortize the buy in (including the transaction cost) of $4000 by 10 years, it means we get get 14 nights of stays in quality studio (usually go for 2,200pts per week?) for $100 a night, which is not bad at all.
> 
> This forum had been very helpful! Thanks so much!



Not sure anyone else mentioned this, but studios in HGVC are generally limited to 2 people. I can say the Hyatt and the Marriott studios we book into (using Hyatt points) have a sleeper sofa and a occupancy limit of 4 - but HGVC clearly wants you to have to book a 1br if you have kids.

Also, you can book a minimum of 3 nights and weeknights are half as many points - the 3br in Orlando we book with HGVC is generally Mo-Th nights.  So depending on what works for you your points can go further.


----------



## frankyip (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi all, I'm just reviewing the contract for resale and in the disclosure it says: *"There is no mandatory exchange program included in this timeshare plan"*. 
(Note: I'm getting HGVC Elara)

Isn't RCI the "mandatory exchange program" and the cost had already been included in the club dues/MFs? 

Thanks!


----------



## dayooper (Dec 4, 2018)

frankyip said:


> Hi all, I'm just reviewing the contract for resale and in the disclosure it says: *"There is no mandatory exchange program included in this timeshare plan"*.
> (Note: I'm getting HGVC Elara)
> 
> Isn't RCI the "mandatory exchange program" and the cost had already been included in the club dues/MFs?
> ...



I’m sure you have checked into it, but there are some Elara units that are former Westgate intervals. They have no points and, as of right now, will never have any. Please make sure you are buying an HGVC unit and not one of the Westgate ones.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 4, 2018)

How many points are you getting, and for what season + size?
That should tell you/us if its a true HGVC unit or a Westgate unit.
If it is a HGVC unit, that disclosure is flat-out wrong.

As dayooper says: HGVC Elara, in its former incarnation, was a Westgate resort.  HGVC took over management and started selling HGVC units. But existing Westgate owners were not (and will not) be given an option to join "the club." IOW, they were orphaned and left to fend for themselves. And now, they're selling their TS as "HGVC Elara." You'd better be darn sure you're getting a HGVC unit, not a Westgate unit.
.


----------



## Finsadbel (Dec 4, 2018)

I was the one that reported no ROFR at ELARA. This was related to us by David Patchnanian (sp?) and he was 100% right! We made an offer of $700 on a 1 BR GRAND unit 5000 points and they countered at $1000. We are working with Duncan title right now to finalize all the paperwork.

Within 14 days we got word back that they waived ROFR. ELARA would be the place to buy right now with the low maintenance fees and no ROFR. 

I’m brand new at this but have spent hours on Tug (thank you!!!) and other online resources to get the info I needed. Message me if there is anything I can help with and I’ll do my best!


----------



## Finsadbel (Dec 4, 2018)

Here’s a snapshot of page 2 of our estoppel.


----------



## frankyip (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks all.

 I asked about it and the agent (Dana, assistant with Judi) confirm again and again that I’m getting the points program. 

It says in the contract that I’m getting 4800 pts, which match the point schedule for 1br Plat for Elara.

So I guess it should be fine?


----------



## frankyip (Dec 4, 2018)

Finsadbel said:


> Here’s a snapshot of page 2 of our estoppel.


How can I see the image that you post? Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 4, 2018)

frankyip said:


> Thanks all.
> I asked about it and the agent (Dana, assistant with Judi) confirm again and again that I’m getting the points program.
> It says in the contract that I’m getting 4800 pts, which match the point schedule for 1br Plat for Elara.
> So I guess it should be fine?



Did you ask her why the disclosure is wrong?
Sometimes, statements made for one sale are left in for another by mistake.

.


----------



## frankyip (Dec 4, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> Did you ask her why the disclosure is wrong?
> Sometimes, statements made for one sale are left in for another by mistake.
> 
> .


This’s the answer she gave me:

It means that you do not have to belong to an exchange company However your HGVC Club dues covers the RCI fee but it is not mandatory that you use the RCI program


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 4, 2018)

frankyip said:


> This’s the answer she gave me:
> ... [Y]ou do not have to belong to an exchange company. However, your HGVC Club dues covers the RCI fee but it is not mandatory that you use the RCI program.



It's deceptive becuz it suggests you're getting a stand-alone TS, when...
(1) HGVC is itself one huge exchange program, and (b) you can't choose not to pay the RCI dues.
_Then again, you know the system you're buying into, so..._
.


----------



## cas42021 (Dec 5, 2018)

Ahhh, so you are the one who bought that 4800pt Elara for $2k? Dana just told me today it was sold. I put an offer in on Fri, and tried to get the seller to cover some closing costs and they shut it down. Missed out by trying to save a couple more bucks lol Just today I was emailing her to see about just buying it for ask and paying all closing costs and it was gone!

Congrats and enjoy the HGVC system!


----------



## Sky313 (Dec 5, 2018)

Finsadbel said:


> Here’s a snapshot of page 2 of our estoppel.


can you upload the estoppel again. I'm curious to see it.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 5, 2018)

frankyip said:


> It says in the contract that I’m getting 4800 pts, which match the point schedule for 1br Plat for Elara.



It looks like you just signed the contract to purchase.    I was getting a little confused in this thread when estoppel was mentioned.   If I understand where you are in the purchase phase, that is still to come.    This document will be ordered from HGVC by the closing company.   This thread has a sample estoppel - here.   As you can see, the current and following years points are clearly indicated along with other important information.    Ensure that your estoppel agrees with what you are purchasing.


----------



## frankyip (Dec 5, 2018)

GT75 said:


> It looks like you just signed the contract to purchase.    I was getting a little confused in this thread when estoppel was mentioned.   If I understand where you are in the purchase phase, that is still to come.    This document will be ordered from HGVC by the closing company.   This thread has a sample estoppel - here.   As you can see, the current and following years points are clearly indicated along with other important information.    Ensure that your estoppel agrees with what you are purchasing.




Thanks! This's very helpful.

I guess as long as the estoppel stated that I'm getting the points as stated in the contract, then it should all be fine.


----------



## dayooper (Dec 5, 2018)

Do the former Westgate Elara estoppels come from HGVC or from another entity? Would they look like those above with no points attached or would the look different, like from a different company?


----------



## Seagila (Dec 5, 2018)

dayooper said:


> Do the former Westgate Elara estoppels come from HGVC or from another entity? Would they look like those above with no points attached or would the look different, like from a different company?



Sample of Westgate Elara estoppel.  Note how they refer to them as Planet Hollywood units and that the HGVC Club Dues are also paid by Westgate unit owners.


----------



## tombanjo (Dec 5, 2018)

Is that a New Years fixed week?


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 5, 2018)

I find it a bit deceptive...
Except for "Planet Hollywood" and "90" point value, one could easily be fooled.
It should shout "Not a part of the HGV Club," but they don't want to bother.
.


----------



## dayooper (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks @Seagila. That is really deceptive. They even have the wording for the points balance, just have the unit 90 there. Its’s even call it a 2 bedroom Grand like the HGVC units are. 

On a side note, does anybody know why the Westgate owners were never given the option of converting their units to HGVC?


----------



## Seagila (Dec 5, 2018)

tombanjo said:


> Is that a New Years fixed week?



Yes it is.  The unit was also a pretty good one that faced the strip.  I briefly considered buying it, but decided against it in the end.



Talent312 said:


> I find it a bit deceptive...
> Except for "Planet Hollywood" and "90" point value, one could easily be fooled.
> It should shout "Not a part of the HGV Club," but they don't want to bother.
> .



If a buyer knows how many HGVC points the week they're buying is worth, this estoppel should raise flags and alert the buyer it's not an HGVC unit.


----------



## GT75 (Dec 5, 2018)

Seagila said:


> If a buyer knows how many HGVC points the week they're buying is worth, this estoppel should raise flags and alert the buyer it's not an HGVC unit.



Yes, I would agree that it looks deceptive also especially to someone not familiar with this property.   In fact, I wouldn't know anything about the potential issue but for all of our wonderful fellow HGVC Tuggers.   I also think that sometimes we don't question why a deal seems "too good to be true".


----------



## frankyip (Dec 5, 2018)

Seagila said:


> Sample of Westgate Elara estoppel.  Note how they refer to them as Planet Hollywood units and that the HGVC Club Dues are also paid by Westgate unit owners.
> 
> View attachment 9319


Thanks so much for this.

I'm not paying if my estoppel doesnt say 4800 annually and stating it's a fixed week.


----------



## Finsadbel (Dec 6, 2018)

I apologize, I didn’t realize the images hadn’t uploaded. I’m having some difficulty trying to get the images to upload. I will try again when I get back home from work.


----------



## frankyip (Dec 19, 2018)

Some good news! 

I've just received the estoppel on my offer for Elara 1br Platinum Annual 4,800 pts for $2,000. Turns out that HGVC had waived the ROFR 2 days after I signed the offer.

The estoppel stated that it's for a Float Platinum 1BR and full point balances of 4,800 is available in 2019 and 2020. I guess it's clear that this is not one of the Westgate unit which I worried about...


----------



## dayooper (Dec 19, 2018)

frankyip said:


> Some good news!
> 
> I've just received the estoppel on my offer for Elara 1br Platinum Annual 4,800 pts for $2,000. Turns out that HGVC had waived the ROFR 2 days after I signed the offer.
> 
> The estoppel stated that it's for a Float Platinum 1BR and full point balances of 4,800 is available in 2019 and 2020. I guess it's clear that this is not one of the Westgate unit which I worried about...



Congrats! That was fast. I wonder if they really aren’t excerising ROFR on Elara right now. That’s a great price point!


----------



## frankyip (Dec 19, 2018)

Here's an extract of the estoppel:


----------



## cas42021 (Dec 19, 2018)

Awesome! Congrats and great deal!


----------



## Finsadbel (Dec 20, 2018)

Here’s an excerpt from our estoppel. We purchased 5000 annual points at the ELARA for $1,000. Sorry for the delay.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankyip (Dec 20, 2018)

Finsadbel said:


> Here’s an excerpt from our estoppel. We purchased 5000 annual points at the ELARA for $1,000. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> View attachment 9520
> 
> ...




Awww... I paid double of what you paid for less points...


----------



## cas42021 (Dec 21, 2018)

frankyip said:


> Awww... I paid double of what you paid for less points...



5000pts at Elara is Gold Season 1BR Grand. You are paying slightly lower MF's, you got a great deal. You paid $0.42 per point for a Platinum unit, and it passed ROFR! Be happy


----------



## Sky313 (Dec 21, 2018)

cas42021 said:


> 5000pts at Elara is Gold Season 1BR Grand. You are paying slightly lower MF's, you got a great deal. You paid $0.42 per point for a Platinum unit, and it passed ROFR! Be happy


Looking at the Estoppel, I'm confused. Same maintenance fee cost. 5000 points for gold, 4800 for platinum. Differences are room level, 1 br grand vs 1 br.

Does it mean that a 1BR grand Gold is better than a 1 BR Platinum?


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 21, 2018)

Sky313 said:


> Looking at the Estoppel, I'm confused. Same maintenance fee cost. 5000 points for gold, 4800 for platinum. Differences are room level, 1 br grand vs 1 br.
> 
> Does it mean that a 1BR grand Gold is better than a 1 BR Platinum?



Elara probably has the most complex unit size structure, 2 levels of studios/4br (Std, Plus), and 4 levels of 1/2/3 br (Std, Plus, Grand, Grand Plus).  HGVC assigns points based on season AND unit levels, so a lower season (Gold) in a higher unit level (Grand) may get more points than a higher season (Platinum) in a lower unit level (Plus).  The maint fee is the same for all in the unit type. That is what you are seeing here.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cas42021 (Dec 22, 2018)

So a regular 1BR has the same MF as a 1BR Grand or 1BR Plus? If that's the case then yeah, the Gold Season 1BR Grand is better as you get 200 additional points for the same MF. I thought MF was dependent on room type..but I guess 1BR is 1BR, no matter the size, view, floor number, etc.


----------



## brp (Dec 22, 2018)

cas42021 said:


> So a regular 1BR has the same MF as a 1BR Grand or 1BR Plus? If that's the case then yeah, the Gold Season 1BR Grand is better as you get 200 additional points for the same MF. I thought MF was dependent on room type..but I guess 1BR is 1BR, no matter the size, view, floor number, etc.



Correct. All that matters for the MFs is the room type (1BR, 2BR, etc.). The Season (Gold, Platinum) and Level (Std, Plus, etc.) don't factor into the MFs. However, as you saw, these latter do factor into the number of points received.

If one is planning to use these units for points (rather than booking Home Week reservations, where Season and specific level designation *do* matter), then the most points within a given unit type (size) is the best deal in terms of MF/point.

Cheers.


----------



## tdietvorst (Dec 22, 2018)

Happy Holidays everybody. I just want to say how impressed I am with all the excellent responses and all the help you give people who ask questions. I've been a member of TUG for a couple of years and just marvel at the level of effort people put out. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## eabishop2 (Dec 23, 2018)

cas42021 said:


> So a regular 1BR has the same MF as a 1BR Grand or 1BR Plus? If that's the case then yeah, the Gold Season 1BR Grand is better as you get 200 additional points for the same MF. I thought MF was dependent on room type..but I guess 1BR is 1BR, no matter the size, view, floor number, etc.



Yes this is true. My 1BR Grand Plus platinum is worth 7800 points but the maintenayfees are the same $888.  Of course the buy-in was significantly more.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 23, 2018)

I did not realize that all 1 BRs at Elara were exactly the same price in MF regardless if they are Jr 1 BR, Jr 1 BR PLUS, 1 BR Grand or 1 BR Grand PLUS units.

In that case it would always be advisable to find a 1 BR Grand Plus if possible, even tilting toward gold season, but preferably Platinum.  That would be better than buying Jr 1 BR in platinum.  

Wow, learn something new.


----------



## brp (Dec 23, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> I did not realize that all 1 BRs at Elara were exactly the same price in MF regardless if they are Jr 1 BR, Jr 1 BR PLUS, 1 BR Grand or 1 BR Grand PLUS units.
> 
> In that case it would always be advisable to find a 1 BR Grand Plus if possible, even tilting toward gold season, but preferably Platinum.  That would be better than buying Jr 1 BR in platinum.
> 
> Wow, learn something new.



This is one unequivocal case where the size of ones unit matters.

Cheers.


----------

